

Ask HN: What's the oldest OS you are running in production? - snake_case

Curious about reasons why you may be sticking to older versions of Linux&#x2F;OSX&#x2F;Windows in production server&#x2F;client environments.
======
pngat2x
DOS is the primary interface on some of the instant-replay servers used for
broadcast video. People know how to use it, after a decade or two in
production. There are some more current web interfaces and client tools, as
well.

Here's a manual with some fun screenshots from the EVS XT3 [1]. Apparently 196
of them were used together at the World Cup last year [2].

[1]:
[http://www.evs.com/sites/default/files/download_area/package...](http://www.evs.com/sites/default/files/download_area/package/compatible_12.05.52_addon/Multicam%2012.05.52/MulticamLSM_operationman_12_05_C.pdf)

[2]: [http://sportsvideo.org/main/blog/2014/06/broadcast-
asia-2014...](http://sportsvideo.org/main/blog/2014/06/broadcast-
asia-2014-evs-sports-to-debut-enhanced-xt3-media-production-server/)

------
snake_case
For the past two summers I've been an intern at my local county's IT
department. Last year, I helped get rid of ~40 Windows XP computers in favor
of brand new HPs that were downgraded from Windows 8 to 7. I even got to
install a second 4GB of RAM in each one, along with asset tagging them. It was
a pretty fun day.

Now the county libraries are a different story. Their public computers are
running Userful[1] which is a Linux OS that allows one desktop tower to power
multiple workstations. I wish I checked the version, but as I can recall, they
looked a little outdated.

Here's the reason why Ontario libraries started using Userful [2].

[1]: [http://www.userful.ca](http://www.userful.ca)

[2]: [http://www.userful.ca/press/ontario-libraries-power-
consumpt...](http://www.userful.ca/press/ontario-libraries-power-consumption-
userful)

------
petemc_
I was using NT4 desktop until a year or so ago. All I needed was putty and
outlook, helped with productivity that it didn't run a modern browser.

------
ongoodie
Solaris 9, RHEL 5, Windows XP Since it is not connected to Internet, there is
no point to risk an upgrade. Newer versions of Windows take more resources.

------
ipfaffy
Debian 3.1. For our most important prod server. Everyone is afraid to touch
it.

We custom compiled an SSL fix for heartbleed. I died a little inside.

------
neo_optimus
RHEL 5, mostly because most of the system ops seem to be more comfortable with
it than the newer version.

------
venom341
Redhat 5 , Windows NT 4.0

------
LarryMade2
MacOS 9

